# Tiger Woods is a cuber?



## Musselman (Aug 28, 2008)

[youtube]AKcAbWeHgVY&feature=user[/youtube]


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 28, 2008)

how many tries did it take? haha


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nah.. he can't even solve it.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 28, 2008)

if he cant solve it he isn't a cuber. if he is someone who just goes around putting rubik's cubes, then hes a retard


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 28, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> if he cant solve it he isn't a cuber. if he is someone who just goes around putting rubik's cubes, then hes a retard



........what? its just an ad....u cant call someone a retard just cause they put it....uncalled for


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2008)

Taking it a bit too serious are we? It's just an advertisement! And he's Tiger Woods, one of the world's best golfers! Someone doing a humorous spin on something they're really good at does not make them stupid.


----------



## Dene (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, I bet that took a while to get right!


----------



## Jason Baum (Aug 28, 2008)

I read that he took one practice putt and did it on the very next take. Tiger is insane!


----------



## Kian (Aug 28, 2008)

its a great ad. i'm happy to see the cube there. let's cool it.

and i must take exception to one factual inaccuracy.  he is not "one of the best". There is no competition for that throne, !


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 28, 2008)

This is the funniest video ever!!!


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha, it's called "Square Peg Round Hole."


----------



## Brett (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned that it would have rolled better as a 7x7x7 

I'm impressed he made it though, putting a cube would be quite difficult (although using a driver on an old one could be neat)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, he _is_ half asian...


----------



## Rabid (Aug 29, 2008)

Even I could sink a computer animated cube.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 29, 2008)

Rabid said:


> Even I could sink a computer animated cube.



Too bad it's not a CGI'd cube. It's a real cube, in a real hole. I'm not too sure about the green though.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 30, 2008)

Brett said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned that it would have rolled better as a 7x7x7
> 
> I'm impressed he made it though, putting a cube would be quite difficult (although using a driver on an old one could be neat)





I doubt a 7x7 would fit in the cup. Maybe a megaminx?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 31, 2008)

PYRAMINX! =D
Bet he can't do THAT.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

wow and who says you have to be able to solve a cube to be a cuber? why cant you collect them and not know what the **** your doing but still love them? ohh also Will Smith is a cuber he Subs 1


----------



## FredM (Aug 31, 2008)

Will Smith isn't Sub1 !

It's such a great shot, I can't believe he did it in two takes ! The cubes completely change direction in the end. It's a great ad, I found it hilarious, though, I don't really know why !!


----------



## Odin (Sep 2, 2008)

FredM said:


> Will Smith isn't Sub1 !



Ya he is check this out! 55 sec. hes faster then me >.< http://www.jibjab.com/view/206339


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

Will Smith starts with a solved F2L in that video 

And it looks to me that the Tiger Woods video is real, but I base that more on his reaction (seems very real and a bit surprised) and the fact that the movement of the cube seems perfectly natural to me (yes, even the curve at the end)


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed that Will Smith starts with F2L solved, then solves the last layer in 50 seconds. I believe he averages about 2 minutes.


----------

